# 100,000 NHS patients given wrong diabetes diagnosis, says report



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2011)

50,000 people told they had disease when they did not, with a similar number misdiagnosed with Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/mar/01/nhs-pledges-to-improve-diabetes-diagnosis


----------



## hotchop (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW thats shocking!

Though it doesnt surprise me in the slightest!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 2, 2011)

If you are at that stage where you are thinking I am sure they have made a mistake - which I know I was until last week - this won't help much will it?


----------

